

I quit my job but feeling guilty now - panjaro

I let my employer know that I&#x27;m leaving my job because I wanted to study and there wasn&#x27;t any growth in the current company. It&#x27;s great company to work in terms of the people working there. It&#x27;s fun. However, I had written mail 2-3 months early saying I don&#x27;t want to be an 9-5 employee, I need more responsibilities, I want to excel and asked them what plans do they have for me. I didn&#x27;t get any reply. My boss didn&#x27;t even called to talk about it. I don&#x27;t even know what&#x27;s going in the company, what they are planning and there is no process of development.I decided to quit. Now they&#x27;re trying to hire a new person as there is an urgent project. I stayed in the company for 9 months and now I feel bad that I let them in bad shape, I feel like I betrayed them......
======
EnderMB
People are replacable. I've worked in countless companies where a tech lead or
an important person that seemingly keeps the whole ship floating leaves, and
the company is ALWAYS fine after.

This urgent project might have done better without you. The company might
royally fuck it up. You shouldn't feel guilty for leaving a company, because a
company certainly won't feel guilty if they had to get rid of you.

Like others have said, these are the sort of conversations that are best had
face-to-face. There are countless reasons as to why they've not emailed back,
but personally I wouldn't dwell on it. I'm sure they'll be fine, and I'm sure
you will be too.

~~~
jf22
Same experience here.

We all grossly over estimate how important a single individual is.

~~~
panjaro
thanks mate !!

------
CyberFonic
This is an example of why it is sometimes better to ask for a meeting than to
dash of an email. Conversations allow you to gauge the situation better.

Anyway, what's done is done. Don't worry. If they really cared, then they
would have responded to your email and explained the upcoming urgent project.
It's even possible they were wanting you to leave. You spared them the pain of
firing you to make room for a new person.

Good luck with finding a job where you are better appreciated and given the
extra responsibilities that will let you showcase your skills and dedication.

~~~
panjaro
Thanks mate !!! means a lot ...

------
czbond
Forget it and move on. Honestly, they will get over it and forget it too in a
few months, or sooner.

------
mattwritescode
Dont worry, whats done is done. You now need to move on. You should use your
remaining time to document your work to make your leave as trouble free as
possible and reduce the chance of the company trying to contact you in the
future.

~~~
panjaro
Almost done documenting, thank you for the comment, it means a lot !!!

------
informatimago
Don't worry. Companies are not your daddy or your momy. If there wasn't a
project, they wouldn't hesitate to fire you right away. You cannot betray a
soulless machine.

~~~
panjaro
Indeed. Thanks mate !!

------
MrLeftHand
We all feel this most of the times.

I left my last company after a year, right after I managed to push one of my
brain child through. It was a bit awkward because of that. But they recovered
and so did I.

